# How many orders for the new Oberon DX cover



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

I placed my order last night for a River Garden in Saddle last night.   Mainly trying to see how soon mine will be shipped.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Purple ROH!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm waiting to hear back from Oberon on whether or not they'll reconsider adding the Hummingbird.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Dont have the dx but have the case for my k2


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Same here. I haven't took the dive for the DX yet. I feel so left out.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I just caught myself really thinking about which Oberon cover I was going to get for my DX. Then I remembered: I don't have a DX  ! But I sure wish I did, and could justify the DX cover  ... They are simply gorgeous~


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from Oberon on whether or not they'll reconsider adding the Hummingbird.


I am waiting to hear about the hummingbird too. If they make it. I will order it in sky blue.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ordered the Celtic Hound in wine for my DX. Will be here on Monday. . . can't wait. Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Spiritwind 1 said:


> Ordered the Celtic Hound in wine for my DX. Will be here on Monday. . . can't wait. Have a nice weekend everyone.


I think it will take a little bit longer than that to get there.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would love to own a DX, but in addition to the initial expense, I would probably end up buying one of Oberon's covers.  I know that if I order a DX that I would order an M-Edge in Fuschia at the same time, but down the road I would want an Oberon as well.  There was a time when I didn't think I needed an Oberon for my K1, but now I have two.  I am so addicted.  I also have an Oberon journal and card case.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I had already posted this in the other thread.  My Oberon Red Ginkgo for the DX is officially on pre-order.  

Good thing I purchased that $24 cover from eBay to semi-protect my DX while I wait.  Would have just used that one, but it wasn't wide enough to really protect the exposed side.  

Anyway, that's how I explained the Oberon purchase to my husband last night and how I justified the purchase to myself. 

luvshihtzu


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

i said "ordered" but I was really a beta tester. . . .I'm probably going to trade for a different design/cover. . .. just have to decide when I get back from my 'music camp'.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was a beta tester. I had the bold celtic in wine, which was beautiful but decided to trade it for the Hokusai wave in navy. I mailed the original cover back today and already have an email from Becca that they are making my new one for me. Can't wait! I don't like having my DX without protection after having a cover on it for 10 days.

L


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I ordered my Oberon today. I'm so excited!


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, I am soooo excited for you guys. I hope you get them soon.


----------



## ruggie (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm passing on an Oberon for my DX due to its price.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

How much do the covers go for? I know the DX is a bit pricey so I can understand one wanting to hold off.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kind said:


> How much do the covers go for? I know the DX is a bit pricey so I can understand one wanting to hold off.


$118


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

ruggie said:


> I'm passing on an Oberon for my DX due to its price.


I originally wasn't going to get one either because of the price, but I've changed my mind because I think they're worth it. Though, I probably will hate myself for spending so much at a time. I have a ton of stuff that I just ordered too, so my bank account is pretty empty at this point.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Keep in mind it has the platform feature as well so its like a two in one


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

The Oberon covers have a lot of great features, protection, platform, looks, holds the Kindle in place. Are we enablers or what LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!

I love that there are no responses yet to the last question on the survey.  We're indeed a bunch of enablers!

Betsy


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

No DX, but if I did I'd choose "prefer another cover"


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't have a DX yet but am _leaning_ that way--and if and when I do get one, it will definitely live in an Oberon cover. My K1 is in a wine celtic hounds, which is absolutely gorgeous and a treat to see and touch. For the DX, I'll probably go for a green one, either the creekbed maple or the forest.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I ordered the Dragonfly Pond in Sky Blue. Plus, I ordered a K1 ROH in Sky Blue for the K1 I got for my son.

We went on a weekend trip and I left my DX at home as I currently have no cover for it. Lucky for me, I had my K2. Missed my DX's big screen though.


----------

